

Pay-per-View vs. Pay-per-Click in Mobile Advertising - ailon
http://blog.adduplex.com/2011/08/pay-per-view-vs-pay-per-click-in-mobile.html

======
annapareddy
I sincerely apologize, my first comment was not for this post. It was meant
for another post.

------
annapareddy
This post does not belong here. Please remove the post.

